# Electric Water heater disconnect



## Inspector 102 (Jan 12, 2010)

A typical electric water heater located in a laundry room isolated from the load panel. The elements are standard 4500w upper and lower with 40 gallon capacity. Does this installation required that a disconnecting means be provided at the heater? Does Article 422.31(B) cover this application and still allows for lock out provisions. What type of breaker lock has been used in this case? Thanks


----------



## raider1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Electric Water heater disconnect

Yes, 422.31(B) would be the applicable section for a water heater disconnect.



> What type of breaker lock has been used in this case? Thanks


A breaker lock that is capable or remaining in place with or without the lock being installed.

Check with the panel manufacture, they will most likely have an add on breaker lock that can be placed on the breaker that will still permit the panel cover to close.

Chris


----------



## RJJ (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Electric Water heater disconnect

yes!


----------

